# Want to get into competitive archery



## FrayAdjacent (Oct 20, 2008)

I've long had a desire to get a bow, and think maybe I should do so soon. Shooting rifles and pistols has gotten very expensive over the last few years, so with archery, I could get in shooting, without having to pay out the yin-yang for ammo. Sure, I know arrows aren't dirt cheap, but at least you can recover and reuse them... MOST of the time!

I've been interested in more traditional archery - I really do not like compound bows. I respect what they can do, but I'd really just like a stave of wood launching arrows made of wood. 

But I come to the compromise that competitive archery may be what I want to get into, but doesn't really seem to use straight limb longbows! I've done a little looking around and think I should probably go with a recurve. Looks like one can buy a riser and get different limbs. 

I know a little about archery and terminology - I took the Archery merit badge in Boy Scouts every time I went to summer camp! 

I'd like to start out inexpensive, because I likely won't be uber-serious about competing until I get lots of experience. 

Where's a good place to start? Good, inexpensive equipment? What bits and parts would I need? 

A take down bow would work great since I have a relatively small car... I've already had difficulty getting rifles to the range! 

Oh, and I'll throw in an odd thing about me. I'm sure it's not too uncommon, but I'm right handed, and shoot a bow left handed.


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

:welcome: 2 ArcheryTalk


----------



## Bayou Bowhunter (Sep 18, 2007)

:welcome:* to Archery Talk!!!* :cheers:


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

:wave3: :yo: *G'day.*:welcome: to*Archery Talk* FrayAdjacent. :typing: Enjoy the *fun* here.


----------



## smurphysgirl (Mar 6, 2007)

Welcome to AT...glad to hear of your interest...for more information you may want to check out the competion threads on AT.

Hope you decide on you new bow soon...happy shopping and when you get it I hope you have a great time shooting!


----------



## tylerolsen12 (Feb 8, 2007)

welcome to AT


----------



## swampfrogg (Jun 29, 2007)

Glad to have ya here!!

Enjoy archery, Bring others along!!


----------

